# Overnight near Santander



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
Booked ferry return Santander to Porsmouth for April. Can any one suggest campsite for overnight stay, ferry leaves 15.00
Thanks
Steles


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Camping Playa Joyel (ID:1742) in campsite database, 45km from Santander

Bob


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks Whistlinggypsy. looked that one up but seems quite expensive, unless you have camping cheques, which we don't. we've got ACSI card and notice there's an ACSI site at Camping El Helguero, Ruiloba. wonder if you or anyone else had tried that one?


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Do you mind saying how much you paid for the ferry as I'm thinking of going to North Spain to explore the mountains.

Thanks in advance!
Gereshom


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Steles, you have said what your route will be from Santander and that will make a difference on where to stop.

Bob


----------



## 121494 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gereshom said:


> Do you mind saying how much you paid for the ferry as I'm thinking of going to North Spain to explore the mountains.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Gereshom


I've just paid £244 one way Ports to Santan March 25th 6metre Merc


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Leaving Cabo de Gata for Santander via Madrid

Steles


----------

